# So let's hear about all the S.A.S hookup stories



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

who has and who wants to hookup with someone on this forum?. :b 

I would love to hookup with someone on this forum (in my dreams :lol ) and there is no doubt that a countless amount of others would like to do the same.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Heres one.. me and Scott( anxiousairman) met through other dating site, but I remember him from this website, anyways we've known each other for little over 2 months now, and hes wonderful :kiss . I'm thankful that he's willing to travel 5-6 hours to see me, and so far we've met 2 times, which have been amazing. Hes such a warm person and very easy to be around, I feel very comfortable when I'm with him, although I still have to work on my eye contact. Last time he visited was a lot of fun since he got to spend 5 days at my house, sleeping upstairs... he looks so cute when he wakes up :lol . Anyways... my family likes him and of course so do I!! hes really a great person, every second I got to spend with him was like in heaven, I couldnt ask for more. I think my favorite times was when we snuggled on the couch and watched movies together or when we just talked about life ( remember when going to the plantation?), now I need to get him to talk to me more, and I think he wants me to work on my negative self-image... :hide . 
This is my first relationship and I'm certainly looking forward to what it will bring, it definitely is nice to have someone there for you who understands your anxiety issues. I remember we were eating dinner one time and my parents complained about me being shy, so Scott glanced at me and gave me a quick smile, I smiled back at him... he knows exactly how I feel... its great :yes :mushy

The hardest part has been the fact that I'm not able to see him that often, I just wish he lived closer, I miss him terribly :sigh

Hes going to hate me for this.. but I'm getting back at him for something he did yesterday... :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been seeing a chic(sonya99) off this site for a few months now! She's just awesome and oh so snuggley! Doesn't live too far from me so can stay over every weekend! I'm just amazed how she can put up with my mood swings.. yea did I mention she's awesome?! :lol


----------



## Dan1984 (Feb 5, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> Heres one.. me and Scott( anxiousairman) met through other dating site, but I remember him from this website, anyways we've known each other for little over 2 months now, and hes wonderful :kiss . I'm thankful that he's willing to travel 5-6 hours to see me, and so far we've met 2 times, which have been amazing. Hes such a warm person and very easy to be around, I feel very comfortable when I'm with him, although I still have to work on my eye contact. Last time he visited was a lot of fun since he got to spend 5 days at my house, sleeping upstairs... he looks so cute when he wakes up :lol . Anyways... my family likes him and of course so do I!! hes really a great person, every second I got to spend with him was like in heaven, I couldnt ask for more. I think my favorite times was when we snuggled on the couch and watched movies together or when we just talked about life ( remember when going to the plantation?), now I need to get him to talk to me more, and I think he wants me to work on my negative self-image... :hide .
> This is my first relationship and I'm certainly looking forward to what it will bring, it definitely is nice to have someone there for you who understands your anxiety issues. I remember we were eating dinner one time and my parents complained about me being shy, so Scott glanced at me and gave me a quick smile, I smiled back at him... he knows exactly how I feel... its great :yes :mushy
> 
> The hardest part has been the fact that I'm not able to see him that often, I just wish he lived closer, I miss him terribly :sigh
> ...


You say he's staying at your house, do you mean your own house, or a house you live in with your parents? If its with your parents isn't that an awkward situation, that this guy you met on the internet is sleeping over so quickly? If I were him I'd feel pretty strange sleeping over there, but maybe your parents are really cool.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I met someone who 1) responded to me on HotorNot.com, however weird that is, 2) responded to me on NoLongerLonely.com and 3) was a member here. I took the bus down to see her and, well, I won't go into details, but we are still friends, although I don't talk to her much anymore. On and off I consider moving down there, or staying longer than I did last time. The idea of leaving home and being on my own is kind of scary, for reasons of money, not knowing anyone, and so on.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

> You say he's staying at your house, do you mean your own house, or a house you live in with your parents? If its with your parents isn't that an awkward situation, that this guy you met on the internet is sleeping over so quickly? If I were him I'd feel pretty strange sleeping over there, but maybe your parents are really cool.


Well I live with my parents, and yes, at first they were a bit reluctant, but I hated to see him spend a fortune on the hotel room, since he was here several days, and I wanted to spend more time with him. But I dont know, we came to a conclusion that we had people stay over at our house who were complete strangers, before.. so we decided that it would be ok, I trust Scott.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Dan...yeah it was awkward for me to stay at her house... I dunno how much of a burden I was on them...hope not too much.
She has a great family, (although there were a few stressful moments :b)


I really didn't wanna stay there, but I couldn't afford a hotel every night, and I think sleeping in my car would seem a little awkward to them. Only other thing I coulda done was not go...and that certainly wasn't a viable option! :nw


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

You werent really, it was just the first time you know.. my folks didnt know you too well, next time it wont be nearly as ackward :lol


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Ohh...and Victoria....don't forget all the pics I have on my computer  
You're messing with fire! :lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:kma


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

better be careful....or your face will get stuck like that! :b opcorn


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:blah


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I met someone off here last year and we "dated" for a while, then it all went to crap. I'll spare y'all from the details. :lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I met someone who 1) responded to me on HotorNot.com, however weird that is, 2) responded to me on NoLongerLonely.com and 3) was a member here. I took the bus down to see her and, well, I won't go into details, but we are still friends, although I don't talk to her much anymore. On and off I consider moving down there, or staying longer than I did last time. The idea of leaving home and being on my own is kind of scary, for reasons of money, not knowing anyone, and so on.


was it out of state??


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> > You say he's staying at your house, do you mean your own house, or a house you live in with your parents? If its with your parents isn't that an awkward situation, that this guy you met on the internet is sleeping over so quickly? If I were him I'd feel pretty strange sleeping over there, but maybe your parents are really cool.
> 
> 
> Well I live with my parents, and yes, at first they were a bit reluctant, but I hated to see him spend a fortune on the hotel room, since he was here several days, and I wanted to spend more time with him. But I dont know, we came to a conclusion that we had people stay over at our house who were complete strangers, before.. so we decided that it would be ok, I trust Scott.


That seems really awkward , I dont know if I could go through that either way :lol but then again if either of you had not taken the path of most resistance then it wouldn't have turned out so great  .


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> was it out of state??


Yes, why do you ask?


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

you took the bus.. i was wondering how long the ride was.
because afterwards on the ride home... id probably rate the date vs the bus time. 
for example...' wow she was definately worth a 4 hour busride!'
or.....' i cant believe i took the bus 40 minutes just to be tortured for another 3 hours with this person'


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I live with someone I met here


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

Equisgurl and AnxiousAirman,

Thats a great story. It reminds me of how I met my wife. It was back in 89' before the internet. We met through a penpal club. She lived in New York and I was in Maryland. We had a long distance relationship for 3 years, lived together for 5 years and finally got hitched in 97'. I have SA she does not. We would have never met if not for letter writing.

Best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Aw, thanks Rave on , I honestly was not planning on dating for a while, due to my SA, but I guess I got pretty lonely and decided.. what the heck.. no harm in trying, well you know what they say, good things come to those who wait, Scott is a really wonderful guy and I enjoy spending every minute with him, I just wish he lived closer because I really miss him  . Well on the bright side, I think we see each other quite often considering the fact that he lives in VA, and I'm going to see him this weekend, yay :banana


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

When's the wedding Equisgurl? :b


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Equisgurl said:


> :lol


And are we all gonna be invited? I'm right next door in TN, I could probably make it. :lol


----------



## SandandLight (Nov 12, 2003)

I first met Nanook in June of '04, and we have been together since then. Our relationship has had many positive impacts on our SA. We both found jobs and neither of us suffers from depression. Even though we live in two different countries we are able to see each other monthly. Its hard but its worth it. [[/img]


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> you took the bus.. i was wondering how long the ride was.
> because afterwards on the ride home... id probably rate the date vs the bus time.
> for example...' wow she was definately worth a 4 hour busride!'
> or.....' i cant believe i took the bus 40 minutes just to be tortured for another 3 hours with this person'


the ride? Oh geez. Long.

Just to clear it up, I only ever met her for a week, which is how long I stayed. We were always just friends, really. She wasn't going through the best time, and I guess neither was I. It definately wasn't torture. She is a great person and I really care about her. I wanted a relationship at the time. I just wanted to have somebody, and it was hard to accept that she wasn't ready for that. If I moved down there it would be for me to get a new start and nothing else. I've been over it for a while. She is with someone that she is happy with now, anyway.

I'll probably be in New Jersey the rest of my life, though. I don't have the motivation to actually do anything drastic like move. I'll be whining on this board for another 10 years.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> > the ride? Oh geez. Long.
> >
> > Just to clear it up, I only ever met her for a week, which is how long I stayed. We were always just friends, really. She wasn't going through the best time, and I guess neither was I. It definately wasn't torture. She is a great person and I really care about her. I wanted a relationship at the time. I just wanted to have somebody, and it was hard to accept that she wasn't ready for that. If I moved down there it would be for me to get a new start and nothing else. I've been over it for a while. She is with someone that she is happy with now, anyway.
> >
> > I'll probably be in New Jersey the rest of my life, though. I don't have the motivation to actually do anything drastic like move. I'll be whining on this board for another 10 years.


the really really good ones (the one you think is perfect).....they always find a boyfriend then want you ('you' meaning me, you, all of us guys) to have there to talk to about the boyfriend. Like youre her girlfriend or something. My advice is always 'maybe you should break up w/ him'.....(and be with me)

speaking of lovely NJ, im looking to move up to monmouth within the next few months. im looking for apartments right now. but ill be here forever too.
holla if youre looking to move out and need a roomate. if fact...anyone in NJ looking to move out but needs a roomate...gimme a shout. the farthest south im looking to live is tinton falls/neptune area; farthest north is old bridge area. im looking everywhere in between for a decently priced apartment ( between $750 and $950)


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

instil said:


> speaking of lovely NJ, im looking to move up to monmouth within the next few months. im looking for apartments right now. but ill be here forever too.
> holla if youre looking to move out and need a roomate. if fact...anyone in NJ looking to move out but needs a roomate...gimme a shout. the farthest south im looking to live is tinton falls/neptune area; farthest north is old bridge area. im looking everywhere in between for a decently priced apartment ( between $750 and $950)


Central Jersey - good choice! People in New Brunswick (Middlesex county) are always looking for roommates.

Anyway, to add to the topic, I'm still relatively new and haven't met anyone. I'd probably bore them to tears anyway, haha.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of lovely NJ, im looking to move up to monmouth within the next few months. im looking for apartments right now. but ill be here forever too.
> ...


im originally from monmouth county (cliffwood/matawan area). Now im down in forked river in ocean county and i need to get out of my parents house within the next 4 months. I work in piscataway so i need to be closer to work anyway.

Looking to move out in a few months once i find a nice place with low rent?? Moving away from home is great people...only one spot open for my roomate position, so be quick and beat the rush.

ps I want Darkangel to be my roomie (just think about it first before you decide) Did i mention I cook, and give good backrubs Ms. Angel


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> tinton falls/neptune area


Yeah, I'm in Bradley, across the train tracks by the beach. We're a "resort town"... I hate resort towns. I don't think I'd be able to afford much rent, though, so you can probably count me out, unless paying 100-150 a month is reasonable. Anyway, if I moved away from home I wouldn't be able to work doing my job anymore, since it's with my mom.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> > tinton falls/neptune area
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm in Bradley, across the train tracks by the beach. We're a "resort town"... I hate resort towns. I don't think I'd be able to afford much rent, though, so you can probably count me out, unless paying 100-150 a month is reasonable. Anyway, if I moved away from home I wouldn't be able to work doing my job anymore, since it's with my mom.


when you find a place where the rent is $150 a month (and its not a luxury cardboard box) let me know.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I will. heheh


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Any new pairings recently? or updates on others? 

opcorn


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Amozza said:


> Any new pairings recently? or updates on others?
> 
> opcorn


wow you ressurected this topic. i was reading it and was thinking 'i dont remeber writing that'.

anyway, im thinking that its unlikely that 2 people from this site will hook up....i mean, the odds and science/biology are against them...but you never know. right?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

instil said:


> Amozza said:
> 
> 
> > Any new pairings recently? or updates on others?
> ...


I know of at least three marriages and a half dozen online romances.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

instil said:


> anyway, im thinking that its unlikely that 2 people from this site will hook up....i mean, the odds and science/biology are against them...but you never know. right?


Many months later and me and sonya99 are still going strong  My friend happyshygirl met her fiance on here, moved to ca and they now have an adorable lil boy! I have another friend who met her now fiance on here! Happens quite a lot it seems


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

1) wheres my SA beauty??? (i need you, and can comfort your anxiety) <----not you, Thunder, thats directed at my future romance

2) that avatar picture is nightmare inducing, good god


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Happens quite a lot it seems


Yeah, it seems to. And I'm sure there are even more matches that the people involved choose not to publicize.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Bleh is all I've got to say


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

dude....are you on the chat right now? go there


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Ghost said:


> who has and who wants to hookup with someone on this forum?. :b
> 
> I would love to hookup with someone on this forum (in my dreams :lol ) and there is no doubt that a countless amount of others would like to do the same.


There are all kinds of ladies on these forums (don't recall any of their screen names though). None are even close to my area though.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> He spoke like a ******* and had a few teeth missing, but other than that he's ok I guess.


lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

internet meetings are always exciting, or leave you with a story the next day


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been in love with someone almost 3 years online, we've met once and plan to be together real soon.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thunder said:


> I've been in love with someone almost 3 years online, we've met once and plan to be together real soon.


 :kiss


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in love with someone almost 3 years online, we've met once and plan to be together real soon.
> ...


Some of us have a curious mind (AKA nosey;-) and would love to know how something like this would work, like who would move where;-) how it will work if there were kids involved;-)


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

realspark said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder said:
> ...


His kids are all grown and moving out so he's going to move up here


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > Becky said:
> ...


Cool;-)))) we should all chip in, and buy him a snow shovel for his arrival;-))) Winters are fun
This works out;-)))


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

realspark said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > realspark said:
> ...


:lol Good idea  I've already informed him that he'll be the one doing the shoveling, and taking out the trash :teeth


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

> I've already informed him that he'll be the one doing the shoveling, and taking out the trash


 :hide


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Pinion said:


> Congratulations to you both.


Thank you Pinion :squeeze



Thunder said:


> > I've already informed him that he'll be the one doing the shoveling, and taking out the trash
> 
> 
> :hide


:whip


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > > I've already informed him that he'll be the one doing the shoveling, and taking out the trash
> ...


Now if there is ever a wedding.. An outdoor wedding so all the SAS members can attend, then, you'll have to have streaming video, and a webcam for those who can't;-))) (If your eye's are bugging, this is only brainstorming;-DDD) but, that's between you two, you don't need to take your step-children (us) into consideration;-)
Thank God for the backspace key, I had a whole scenrio worked out;-)


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Laura said:


> I met one dumb user name. He drove all the way up here from North Carolina and we spent the weekend in Vermont.
> 
> He spoke like a ******* and had a few teeth missing, but other than that he's ok I guess. :b


obviously, im a 'drunk ******* boy', or so ive been told.

vermont is nice. really nice. let's hope the massachusetts people dont corrupt it like they have new hampshire.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

odun said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > I met one dumb user name. He drove all the way up here from North Carolina and we spent the weekend in Vermont.
> ...


Them are the best kind!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Becky said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > Becky said:
> ...


I just have to add in my awwww! and :mushy and :boogie !!!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > realspark said:
> ...


Thanks Korina :kiss



realspark said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder said:
> ...


Marriage might have to wait a bit. I'm not ready to try again yet, but if we do we'll consider making it for everyone to see if they want


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yay you guys!!! :yay


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

sonya99 said:


> Yay you guys!!! :yay


OMG! This is so sweet! I'm so happy for both Becky and Thunder!
I can say that, right? The cat's out of the bag? You have my permission to delete this post.lol


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

There have been so many roadblocks. Things are starting to get better.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Thunder said:


> There have been so many roadblocks. Things are starting to get better.


When things are worth having, it usually doesn't come easily;-) it also gave you two, the test of time;-) if you can get through major crap, then you can get through the little things, but, hey, what do I know;-)))))


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Laura said:


> Yeah, ******** are hot. :cig


Yes they are! :nw



Laura said:


> Congrats Thunder and Becky.


Thanks Laura :squeeze


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Becky said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, ******** are hot. :cig
> ...


Indiana girls aren't chopped liver either. (is that the saying?) opcorn


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats you guys!!

Yeah if you guys have a wedding, definately invite everyone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kingJulien said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Laura said:
> ...


Hey, hey, hey - Hoosier ladies rock the U.S. house! 
Shout out from the Great Lakes, yo! :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I have an SAS hookup story. It involves a friend, though. No love or mushy stuff. 

My friend Megan lives in Sonoma County, CA. She is kicked off SAS for the most part, but is one of my closest friends. I stayed at her house two weeks and slept on her couch that was scratched up by her 4 cats. My feet hung over the armrest but it wasn't too bad. She lives with her boyfriend out in the redwoods, a few miles from the coast, like 10-15 minutes but mainly because the drive is slow and it's so foggy. Usually I spent most of the day by myself. I would walk out into the back porch and smoke cigarettes, watch DVD's, clean her house (everyday), hang out with her cats, and take in the scenery. When she was around me, her and her boyfriend would go to places like Target, Trader Joe's, Santa Rosa Community Market, and Whole Foods in Sebastopol. Fun times! What else is there to do? I went to the Santa Rosa Mall probably 3-4 times. One day I hung out in Santa Rosa by myself for the whole day while she was working. I got so drunk at the Russian River Brewing Company that I tried to sneak into some lame emo show. 

I drove out to CA with my other former SAS friend Juila, from NC/TN, and her g/f. After I stayed with Megan, I stayed in San Francisco for a week, and then in Felton in Santa Cruz County for about a week, and then came home... unfortunately. Now I'm planning on going to Belize with her. I don't know what's going to happen, though. 

California and everything I experienced there is 10x better than New Jersey. It's more expensive but by far better than the northeast.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Congrats Thunder & Becky!!!!! :yay :banana :clap


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thank you Solo :squeeze


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats Thunder & Becky!

:banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks ACAC :squeeze


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thunder and Becky congratulations. I am so happy for you guys. :banana I think you should celebrate by having a kid together.  Just kidding. I got your attention though didnt I? :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> Thunder and Becky congratulations. I am so happy for you guys. :banana I think you should celebrate by having a kid together.  Just kidding. I got your attention though didnt I? :lol


:shock I don't want no more baby's :shock BUT Brian says " We might decide we want a baby, who knows?" :um :no


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow, I'm surprised this thread is still alive . :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Wow, I'm surprised this thread is still alive . :lol


Looks like the SAS hooks up never end


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Becky said:


> Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm surprised this thread is still alive . :lol
> ...


Yeah, I wish I could hook up with someone on here and I know many others want to also.
I demand that there be mandatory SAS hookups!, or else! jk :b .


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Ghost said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost said:
> ...


NJ girls....lets be the next romantic SAS success story


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That's what pets are for... 



Becky said:


> meggiehamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder and Becky congratulations. I am so happy for you guys. :banana I think you should celebrate by having a kid together.  Just kidding. I got your attention though didnt I? :lol
> ...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

David1976 said:


> That's what pets are for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between him and I we have 8 kids, I do believe that's plenty. That's so many that we don't even need pets! :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats! I think that is awesome. 

And yeah...8 kids is plenty. Hope everything works out with you two.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks Prodigal :squeeze


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:yay :boogie Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thunder & Becky :love  :boogie :yay


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks carry :squeeze


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Conratulations Thunder & Becky it's nice to hear good news. :clap :yay


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

I am backkk! Not that anyone would remember me anyway. :sigh Anyway, I met my hubby Joey here in 2003. We just had a baby five months ago. I will post a pic of our daughter later, maybe. :afr

By the way, CONGRATULATIONS Becky and Thunder!!! :banana


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Lilly :squeeze



vanessa2 said:


> I am backkk! Not that anyone would remember me anyway. :sigh Anyway, I met my hubby Joey here in 2003. We just had a baby five months ago. I will post a pic of our daughter later, maybe. :afr
> 
> By the way, CONGRATULATIONS Becky and Thunder!!! :banana


how could we forget you and Joey? I know i didn't! Congratulations on the baby! Awww, I can't wait to see pics! :boogie :squeeze

And thank you :squeeze


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Congratulations, Thunder and Becky!  I hope you will be very happy together.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thank Ameila :squeeze


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd tell a story of SAS romance, but I don't have one :fall


----------

